# Anyone else a sweet potato?



## JessicaP

Hi 

I can't believe I'm a sweet potato! Is anyone else? Is anyone due 14 January 2013 and would like to be a bump buddy? X


----------



## Beccaboop

Im due 18th jan i dont know what fruit i am but im 17w 3d so what were you last week?


----------



## Mrs Mel

I am too - my original due date was the 14th, but it is now the 11th Jan.

Last week was onions :)


----------



## JCh

I'm a sweet potato - due January 10th... If u wanna be a bump buddy.....


----------



## smallpeanut

JCh said:


> I'm a sweet potato - due January 10th... If u wanna be a bump buddy.....

Im due the 10th too!!! :)


----------



## dollyemi

JessicaP said:


> Hi
> 
> I can't believe I'm a sweet potato! Is anyone else? Is anyone due 14 January 2013 and would like to be a bump buddy? X

I am a sweet potato tomorrow!! Due 15th :happydance:


----------



## Lilbit609

Im a sweet potato but do the 18th of January.


----------



## JessicaP

JCh said:


> I'm a sweet potato - due January 10th... If u wanna be a bump buddy.....

JCh - yes please if you don't mind! X


----------



## JessicaP

dollyemi said:


> JessicaP said:
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> I can't believe I'm a sweet potato! Is anyone else? Is anyone due 14 January 2013 and would like to be a bump buddy? X
> 
> I am a sweet potato tomorrow!! Due 15th :happydance:Click to expand...

Dollyemi - yes please! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

I can be too, if you'd like :D


----------



## JessicaP

Yes please Mrs Mel! More the merrier! How are you all? X


----------



## JCh

Awww, sounds good :)
Doing well, finally feeling like I'm in the 2nd Tri and no longer suffering with ms and as much fatigue - although I tend to get tired more quickly. Getting a bump.
The bad part is I'm getting heartburn after most meals - and nothing seems to make it feel better :(


----------



## JessicaP

Yeah! Glad your feeling better after the ms! 

I have felt sick but not been sick. I have terrible headaches they are on the verge of migraines! My blood pressure and everything is ok!

I see my midwife tomorrow so going to mention it to her! X


----------



## JCh

Have u been feeling any movement? Or still occasional fluttery things?


----------



## JessicaP

Occasional fluttery but im going to mention it tomorrow too as I'm not feeling much! Are you? X


----------



## JessicaP

smallpeanut said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> I'm a sweet potato - due January 10th... If u wanna be a bump buddy.....
> 
> Im due the 10th too!!! :)Click to expand...

Can we be bump buddies too? X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Aw, a few buddies, how nice! :)

My sickness went at 13 weeks, but still comes back now if I get overly tired or hungry.

I've been feeling little flutters too, it's so lovely. Very sporadic though, some days they're a lot less than others.


----------



## smallpeanut

Ive been feeling movement for a few weeks now which makes my sickness worth it! Ive been sick everyday since week 7. Horrible but so so worth it :)


----------



## KatM83

hi ladies :) im due the 11th! I'm glad to see i'm not the only one with only occasional flutters i was getting worried, i seem to be feeling a bit more now. I cant wait for oh o feel baby move xx


----------



## JCh

Only occasional flutters... I seem to get more movement after a loud noise goes off or if I'm squishing my belly by leaning forward... Not yet to the full on punches and kicks... Hopefully soon...


----------



## JessicaP

I went to doctors last Monday and I heard babys heartbeat and all good! I have got bigger and have a little bump! I'll hear baby again tomorrow!:happydance: 
I have my 20 week scan on 28 August can't wait to see baby again! :happydance: x


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all I went to see the midwife today! My headaches are due to hormones and my pains are ligaments. At least I have some answers! We heard the baby's heartbeat it was amazing! Hope you are all ok! X


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

Sweet potato today! Due Jan 15th :) :thumbup:


----------



## Jenna_KA

Due Jan. 14th here!! We have our anomoly/gender scan in 3 days (Friday). SO NERVOUS!
I started feeling slight movement at 16 weeks and now about twice a day I'll feel LO tumbling around. They're not so much "kicks" as they are swipes across my belly. Sometimes the strong ones make me giggle because it almost tickles. Who else is, or isn't, feeling movement?


----------



## JCh

Baby seems to go crazy when I'm out driving... Of course baby always stops moving as soon as DH comes near me... LOL


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha I have the same problem. Baby will be super active then as soon as I or anyone else tries to put their hand there it just stops... shy babies! I don't have much of a pattern yet. Baby always gets going as soon as I take my first bite of my meal. And if I sit cries cross and lean forward a little but I try not to do that because I think I'm squishing my buhbuh >.<


----------



## smallpeanut

Been to the doctors today after staying up all night in pain and have a urine infection :( owww but so glad its nothing to do with baby!


----------



## JCh

smallpeanut said:


> Been to the doctors today after staying up all night in pain and have a urine infection :( owww but so glad its nothing to do with baby!

OUCHHH!!!! That's terrible - I used to get recurrent ones on the regular, I can feel ur pain :( Glad baby is doing well :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrs Mel

smallpeanut said:


> Been to the doctors today after staying up all night in pain and have a urine infection :( owww but so glad its nothing to do with baby!

Glad you're ok, hope the infection clears up nice and quickly.

I have been feeling flutter for the past 2 weeks, but no kicks yet, I hope they start soon, I know hubby is desperate to feel him / her from the outside.

I work in an office and I feel quite a lot of movement while I'm sat typing away.


----------



## JessicaP

Alexsmomplus1 said:


> Sweet potato today! Due Jan 15th :) :thumbup:

Welcome to the Sweet potatoes! :happydance: x


----------



## JessicaP

Jenna_KA said:


> Due Jan. 14th here!! We have our anomoly/gender scan in 3 days (Friday). SO NERVOUS!
> I started feeling slight movement at 16 weeks and now about twice a day I'll feel LO tumbling around. They're not so much "kicks" as they are swipes across my belly. Sometimes the strong ones make me giggle because it almost tickles. Who else is, or isn't, feeling movement?

Yeah another 14th January! :happydance: 
Good kuck with your scan! Is it pink or blue? 
Iv had the tickles to! having some as im typing this reply! x


----------



## JessicaP

Jenna_KA said:


> Due Jan. 14th here!! We have our anomoly/gender scan in 3 days (Friday). SO NERVOUS!
> I started feeling slight movement at 16 weeks and now about twice a day I'll feel LO tumbling around. They're not so much "kicks" as they are swipes across my belly. Sometimes the strong ones make me giggle because it almost tickles. Who else is, or isn't, feeling movement?

Yeah another 14th January! :happydance: 
Good kuck with your scan! Is it pink or blue? 
Iv had the tickles to! having some as im typing this reply! x


----------



## JCh

Have any of u tried swimming recently? Me and DH went into the pool at our apartment and I've always heard it makes you float a bit more and it definitely did.... It reminded me almost of swimming in Hawaii (where the salt content is high, therefore u float) It was kinda fun to barely have to swim without sinking..... 
Unfortunately we are moving soon, so we only get to enjoy the pool until the end of the month.... It might have been the last time.... :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

JessicaP: We find out in 3 and a half hours if we're blue or pink! I'm soooo nervous its ridiculous lol. I'm freaking out I can't wait. And I remember telling OH when I felt the first movements that the baby was tickling me so that sounds about right :) It's so fun to feel little baby tumble around in there.

JCh: I just went swimming yesterday and honestly for me I felt more like I was sinking than floating >.< But I'm also a TERRIBLE swimmer so that may have something to do with it lol.


----------



## JessicaP

smallpeanut said:


> Been to the doctors today after staying up all night in pain and have a urine infection :( owww but so glad its nothing to do with baby!

Hope your feeling better! X


----------



## Jenna_KA

It's a boy!!!! Everything looked great, he was a super active baby. We can't wait to meet our little king.


----------



## JCh

CONGRATS!!!!!
I hopefully get to find out tomorrow! :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'm an onion- most grossest fruit/ veg to call your baby! 
And it seems smaller than avocado!


----------



## JessicaP

Jenna_KA said:


> It's a boy!!!! Everything looked great, he was a super active baby. We can't wait to meet our little king.

Congratulations! Yeah! X


----------



## JessicaP

Just realised im a mango now! I woke up and I feel like a mango! I feel quite big today! X


----------



## Jenna_KA

I felt the same way when I woke up and got on here. Caught me off guard I forgot today was Monday and I get to size up :)


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

4 more sleeps until our ultrasound! So excited to make sure all is healthy and happy! Looking forward to start planning a baby shower and decorating the nursery (if baby keeps legs uncrossed for us!)


----------



## smallpeanut

Mine scans on wednesday :D so excited. Hope baby is ok!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I've felt bigger these past few days too.

4 sleeps for me as well! Good luck ladies with scans soon!


----------



## JCh

smallpeanut said:


> Mine scans on wednesday :D so excited. Hope baby is ok!

So awesome that it seems like it's going to happen... Feels like I've been waiting FOREVER!
Tomorrow + 2 hrs! :) :happydance:


----------



## smallpeanut

JCh said:


> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Mine scans on wednesday :D so excited. Hope baby is ok!
> 
> So awesome that it seems like it's going to happen... Feels like I've been waiting FOREVER!
> Tomorrow + 2 hrs! :) :happydance:Click to expand...

Same here - I will message you when we find out. :yipee:


----------



## JessicaP

smallpeanut said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Mine scans on wednesday :D so excited. Hope baby is ok!
> 
> So awesome that it seems like it's going to happen... Feels like I've been waiting FOREVER!
> Tomorrow + 2 hrs! :) :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Same here - I will message you when we find out. :yipee:Click to expand...

Yeah so excited for you all! Can't wait for you all to have your scans! Our 20 week scan is on the 28th August x:happydance:


----------



## JessicaP

Mrs Mel said:


> I've felt bigger these past few days too.
> 
> 4 sleeps for me as well! Good luck ladies with scans soon!

Me to! My tummy feels so hard at the minute! Good luck with your scan! X:happydance:


----------



## Mrs Mel

JessicaP said:


> Mrs Mel said:
> 
> 
> I've felt bigger these past few days too.
> 
> 4 sleeps for me as well! Good luck ladies with scans soon!
> 
> Me to! My tummy feels so hard at the minute! Good luck with your scan! X:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks, you too!

Lots of people have said to me how much bigger babies look on the 20 week scan compared to the 12 week one, so I'm looking forward to that x


----------



## Jenna_KA

We had our last one at 9 weeks then just had ours at 18+4 and OH cried instantly because last time we saw LO he was barely human looking and now he looks like a real baby :) Have fun everyone!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Scan tomorrow, eeek! :D x


----------



## smallpeanut

Quick update from me - Team pink :) scan was lovely and we are having a beautiful baby girl!


----------



## Jenna_KA

Congratulations on a healthy baby girl! You're half way there to meeting her :)


----------



## JCh

smallpeanut said:


> Quick update from me - Team pink :) scan was lovely and we are having a beautiful baby girl!

Such wonderful news smallpeanut :)
Doc office STILL doesn't have the results.... Gonna have to check again tomorrow....
I was REALLY hoping to know for the weekend.....


----------



## Jenna_KA

You have to wait for the doctors to look at it to know?? Why didn't the US tech just tell you while you were looking at it??


----------



## JCh

I was told by my doc that I should have no problem finding out but since we're in an area with lots of other cultures (which will abort for the "wrong" gender) the protocol is technically that u need to be told by a doc (also covers the tech if they're wrong) so she says she knows but freaked on me for even asking....
So per this protocol I have to wait until my doc gets the results which can take a couple days... It's been 2, have to check back and HOPE I get it tomorrow at 3 days after.... If i knew I would have gotten this kind of issue - I would have just went for the 3D and known by now! But why spend money when u might find out sooner than the 3D scan....


----------



## Jenna_KA

That's interesting I've never heard of that before. Did you get to see the potty shot while she was doing it? Because when I had mine she didn't even have to tell me. She just said "I think its pretty obvious..."


----------



## Mrs Mel

smallpeanut said:


> Quick update from me - Team pink :) scan was lovely and we are having a beautiful baby girl!

Congrats! :D


----------



## Mrs Mel

JCh said:


> I was told by my doc that I should have no problem finding out but since we're in an area with lots of other cultures (which will abort for the "wrong" gender) the protocol is technically that u need to be told by a doc (also covers the tech if they're wrong) so she says she knows but freaked on me for even asking....
> So per this protocol I have to wait until my doc gets the results which can take a couple days... It's been 2, have to check back and HOPE I get it tomorrow at 3 days after.... If i knew I would have gotten this kind of issue - I would have just went for the 3D and known by now! But why spend money when u might find out sooner than the 3D scan....

Hope you get your answer soon!


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

At scan now waiting. so excited!


----------



## JCh

Nope, nothing to really see - she moved past any of the bits too fast....

Also nice when someone insinuates u MIGHT be one of those people..... Seriously? Maybe if I was of an ethnicity where there is a chance I could believe in boy being better but I am pasty white, grew up in a Christian family - I wouldn't do it at all! :( But they can't descriminate (despite the fact that it's mostly immigrants who believe this....)

Also, just want to point out that I'm not trying to be racist or descriminatory in what I'm saying - it's just frustrating when other people ruin a good thing for poor reasoning.... :(


----------



## Jenna_KA

Haha I understand lol. Well I hope you hear from them today I bet you're so anxious to know now!!


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

Found out we are team :blue:!


----------



## smallpeanut

JCh said:


> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> Quick update from me - Team pink :) scan was lovely and we are having a beautiful baby girl!
> 
> Such wonderful news smallpeanut :)
> Doc office STILL doesn't have the results.... Gonna have to check again tomorrow....
> I was REALLY hoping to know for the weekend.....Click to expand...

Ill be waiting to find out!!!!!!!! :) good luck xxx


----------



## Jenna_KA

Yayy welcome to team blue!!


----------



## JCh

Alright, docs office has the results - now to go sit around for up to 3 hrs before I can see the doc (through the clinic - since my doc only works tues-thurs...) 
Hopefully the tech didn't lie that she found the gender.... Fx'd! Also hoping for all good results!


----------



## JessicaP

smallpeanut said:


> Quick update from me - Team pink :) scan was lovely and we are having a beautiful baby girl!

Congratulations on your little girl! Our scan is on Tuesday! X


----------



## JessicaP

Alexsmomplus1 said:


> Found out we are team :blue:!

Congratulations! X


----------



## JessicaP

Hi how are you all? I'm getting lots of aches and pains around my tummy! Is this normal or is it baby moving? X


----------



## Alexsmomplus1

All normal. I woke to the baby sitting high by my belly button and whole belly just hurt like something sharp was digging into me. When I got up everything cracked and I couldn't stand straight. Just everything growing.


----------



## Jenna_KA

Round ligament pains are really kicking in too so it could be that.


----------



## JessicaP

Thank you! I have our scan tomorrow! Im so nervous! X


----------



## Jenna_KA

I was nervous too, and I didn't know why lol. I wasn't scared of anything going wrong. I think just anxious and excited. It'll go great, have fun! We're cantaloupes today! Oh boy! Half way thereeee :D

How's everyone's baby bumps coming along?! I seem to have really popped this last month.





P.S. I did not get a tattoo while pregnant lol. You can't see it in the first picture because my forearm is covering it, and the second picture is actually showing my right arm (not the left where the tattoo is), I just had to flip the picture so my belly was facing the right way.
 



Attached Files:







61620weeks.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 10









20weeks001.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 3









20weeks002.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 3









20weeks003.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dollyemi

Yay, I made it to cantaloupe! Half way there, I can't believe it! Anyway, got another 6 days until my scan but still going to stay team yellow (good job really because our hospital has the policy of not telling gender anyway)


----------



## JCh

FINALLY got the results... the docs office supremely screwed up and they had been sent on the day scan was done....

Anyways, we are team BLUE!!!!! IT'S A BOY!!!!!


----------



## smallpeanut

Congrats lovely! so pleased for you :D xxxxxxxx


----------



## New2Bumps

I'm due the 15th so I guess I'm now a cantaloupe as your ticker says that's what you are!

Scan today woop woop!


----------



## JCh

Love seeing all the colours of the Jan babies :)


----------



## JessicaP

Hi we had our 20 week scan yesterday! It was amazing! We were in about 30mins! The sonographer checked everything and everything is great! I'm so but we are team yellow! Baby kept its legs crossed the whole time which was funny! X


----------



## JessicaP

JCh said:


> FINALLY got the results... the docs office supremely screwed up and they had been sent on the day scan was done....
> 
> Anyways, we are team BLUE!!!!! IT'S A BOY!!!!!

Great news! Congratulations! X


----------



## JCh

I think it's a girl! :)


----------



## smallpeanut

How is everyone doing? Our little girl is wiggling about and you can start to see my tummy twitching where she is rolling, twisting and kicking. Im loving it at the moment! On pregnancy high right now :D


----------



## JessicaP

Hi we think it might be a girl now! But I don't know now! I feel that I'm quite big for 20 weeks! I haven't felt baby that much during the day just have pains still! This is my first pregnancy is this normal? X


----------



## Jenna_KA

I've gone just about all day today with out feeling him. Now that I'm relaxing I can feel him a tiny bit, when he's usually SUPER active and all over the place. It's still very normal at this point. There's still some nooks and crannies LO can snuggle their way in to and hide out. Baby just found a comfy spot that's all. He/she will come out after a few days at the latest.


----------



## JCh

Baby boy seems to go through bouts of more movement every few days and then very little for a few more (might also be due to anterior placenta) but it's fun to feel him :)
I still get aches and pains occasionally (just body growing and stretching....)
Also starting to feel like I have to get more momentum to get out of bed... LOL


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all sorry Iv not been around Iv been feeling really rubbish lately! I have an anterior placenta does that mean I won't feel baby as much?

How are you all? X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope you're ok Jessica?

I have an anterior placenta too - I think it means that all the movements and kicks are cushioned a bit, so we won't feel them as strongly no.

I feel my little one most when I'm laying down in bed, or when I'm sitting down on the sofa in the evening.

I'm doing ok, stuggling a little with the extra weight all in my stomach, it is putting a bit of pressure on my back and legs. And feeling very impatient, like the next 17 weeks are going to take forever to get here!

Other than that, I can't complain :) x


----------



## JessicaP

Thank you! I have been feeling very emotional and tearful! I just wish I could feel baby a bit more! I feel like everything is very tight! I feel bigger too and I ache so much! Do you think we will feel baby a bit more? X


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm not sure, to be honest. Are you seeing your midwife soon? It might be worth asking her about the movements and the anterior placenta?

I find myself getting quite emotional too, I hope it's not getting you down too much x


----------



## JessicaP

I don't see the midwife until 2 October! I have some popping when im sat down at the minute could this be baby wriggling? 

I hope your feeling better soon! These hormones! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Thanks, you too. You're right, these hormones have a lot to answer for!

Yes, I think any movements which are out of the ordinary are probably baby :) I always feel things when I'm either sitting down at my desk or laying down during the night.

We just need the next few months to hurry along so we can meet these special little people x


----------



## JCh

I also have an anterior placenta and find that the movements/ kicks are muffled BUT i tend to have feelings of having organs kicked - like my bladder or what feels like above my cervix! LOL. 
I'm sure it will get stronger just takes longer...


----------



## JessicaP

Hi how is everyone? X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello, I'm doing ok thanks :)

Just trying to get everything organised really with work and slowly buying things for baby.

I'm enjoying watching my bump getting bigger (I get measured next week!)

How are you doing? x


----------



## JCh

I took this picture yesterday - I've definitely popped and look like I have a soccer ball where my tummy should be... :shrug:

I managed to get a stroller/ car seat combo for an amazing deal - hardly used 1/3 of the cost new! It's also good until 2016!
I also got a bassinet which retail is worth MUCH more as well, got it super cheap.
Got some clothing and hand-me-downs from my gf who had a baby earlier this year.

we already have the crib (also got a good deal)

Slowly getting all the items we need! Finally feeling a bit less stressed about the neccessities! Very worth it to get some of those things now (I'm also a very organized/ plan-oriented person) so I won't procrastinate!


Doing well other than trying to get a doctor in another area since we moved... I've gotten the total run-around! Hopefully I can get it sorted out this weekend.... :dohh:

24 weeks and viable TOMORROW!!!! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's really nice to have a proper bump isn't it! I'll post a pic soon too :)

I'm very organised as well and our nursery is about 80% finished already.

Congrats on v day tomorrow! Mine is on Friday and I'll be so pleased to get there and know there's only 16 weeks left!


----------



## JessicaP

Congratulations on your v day! I'll be 24 weeks tomorrow! Can't believe it! 

How are you all? I am ok feeling a lot bigger! Lol! 

Hope your babies are behaving! X


----------



## JCh

Feeling much larger but I've been better....
Food poisoning Saturday night I was SOOOOO sick :( WORST tummy cramps EVER - I was half terrified that it would turn into labor since it hurt SO much but it wasn't in timed incriments and didn't follow any set of time.... I ended up sleeping sitting up on the reclining couch (lazy-boy) for a few hours before I managed to go into bed propped up to help with the heartburn that went along with it all.
I've had such a sore stomach since then and have been managing to eat but this am is really feeling bad again..... And of course I've only been at work for 25 mins :( FML!

How u doing girlies?


----------



## smallpeanut

bumping this up to the top!

Feeling good today. Get to see our little girl again in 17 days on a 4d scan! yay cant wait. Baby is really kicking now. Me and OH watch her dancing every night and morning. Although shes starting a new routine of beating me up... All night :( Trouble :)

Hope your all ok xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

smallpeanut said:


> bumping this up to the top!
> 
> Feeling good today. Get to see our little girl again in 17 days on a 4d scan! yay cant wait. Baby is really kicking now. Me and OH watch her dancing every night and morning. Although shes starting a new routine of beating me up... All night :( Trouble :)
> 
> Hope your all ok xx

Hello!

Very jealous of you getting to see baby again! Kinda wish we'd booked another scan as I won't get to see her / him again now until due date!

I get woken up a lot during the night too, I'm sure these babies have parties when we're asleep!

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## JCh

Did our 3D on the weekend at 25+2 - it was SUCH a great experience to see him. Of course he really wanted to eat his whole fist.... LOL :happydance:

Totally worth money spent - here we don't get reimbursed for this type of scan so it was kind of a combined celebration gift. :thumbup: 

Luckily he's moved a bit but he was sitting really low in my pelvis transverse - horizontal.... It hurt all my ligaments SO much..... Finally he moved and it's MUCH better now - I can stand/ move without doubling over from pulling muscles...
Can't wait to meet this little man :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







3DBaby1.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0









3DBaby2.JPG
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Mrs Mel

Very cute JCh!


----------



## JessicaP

JCh said:


> Feeling much larger but I've been better....
> Food poisoning Saturday night I was SOOOOO sick :( WORST tummy cramps EVER - I was half terrified that it would turn into labor since it hurt SO much but it wasn't in timed incriments and didn't follow any set of time.... I ended up sleeping sitting up on the reclining couch (lazy-boy) for a few hours before I managed to go into bed propped up to help with the heartburn that went along with it all.
> I've had such a sore stomach since then and have been managing to eat but this am is really feeling bad again..... And of course I've only been at work for 25 mins :( FML!
> 
> How u doing girlies?

Hi hope you are feeling better! X


----------



## JessicaP

Mrs Mel said:


> smallpeanut said:
> 
> 
> bumping this up to the top!
> 
> Feeling good today. Get to see our little girl again in 17 days on a 4d scan! yay cant wait. Baby is really kicking now. Me and OH watch her dancing every night and morning. Although shes starting a new routine of beating me up... All night :( Trouble :)
> 
> Hope your all ok xx
> 
> Hello!
> 
> Very jealous of you getting to see baby again! Kinda wish we'd booked another scan as I won't get to see her / him again now until due date!
> 
> I get woken up a lot during the night too, I'm sure these babies have parties when we're asleep!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well xxClick to expand...

Hi I wish we could see baby again! How exciting about your scan! 

I don't sleep well at all I have cramp or pains in my tummy or needing the loo! I can't believe our babys are being monkeys! X


----------



## JessicaP

JCh said:


> Did our 3D on the weekend at 25+2 - it was SUCH a great experience to see him. Of course he really wanted to eat his whole fist.... LOL :happydance:
> 
> Totally worth money spent - here we don't get reimbursed for this type of scan so it was kind of a combined celebration gift. :thumbup:
> 
> Luckily he's moved a bit but he was sitting really low in my pelvis transverse - horizontal.... It hurt all my ligaments SO much..... Finally he moved and it's MUCH better now - I can stand/ move without doubling over from pulling muscles...
> Can't wait to meet this little man :cloud9:

Beautiful pictures! X


----------



## JessicaP

I have the midwife tomorrow I have lots of questions for her! I'm hoping I could feel baby a bit more hoping she can help! I'm worried but Iv got a bump and it's growing! Lol! 

Hope your all ok! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hope your midwife appointment goes well - let us know how you get on.

You'll probably get to hear the heartbeat - that's always reassuring :) x


----------



## JCh

JessicaP said:


> Hi hope you are feeling better! X

Yes, doing MUCH better now - must have just been something that passed.

How have u been doing?

This all still feels so surreal, I've got the bump and I've seen the scans but it just feels like I've been waiting forever!


----------



## Mrs Mel

It is crazy isn't it? We know these little people are in there just growing and growing.

I'm so impatient though, it's been 5 months since I found out, so in that respect it's gone quickly, but I still have another 3 months to wait and I just can't wait for these months to go past!


----------



## JCh

Mrs Mel said:


> It is crazy isn't it? We know these little people are in there just growing and growing.
> 
> I'm so impatient though, it's been 5 months since I found out, so in that respect it's gone quickly, but I still have another 3 months to wait and I just can't wait for these months to go past!

Almost into double digits!!!! OMG!!!!! Then another week until 3rd Tri! OMG!!!!
It's going but yes, some days seems SOOOOO slow others kind of fast...


----------



## JessicaP

Hi midwife went ok! It was a different midwife as mine wasn't there! I heard baby's heartbeat I love that sound! I go back in 3 weeks and have to have the anti-d injection! Has anyone else got to have it? 

Hope your all ok! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

JessicaP said:


> Hi midwife went ok! It was a different midwife as mine wasn't there! I heard baby's heartbeat I love that sound! I go back in 3 weeks and have to have the anti-d injection! Has anyone else got to have it?
> 
> Hope your all ok! X

Glad it went well :)

Yes, I have my Anti-D booked in 3 weeks at the hospital too.

Hope everyone is doing well x


----------



## JCh

What is Anti-D? I have my next appointment tomorrow - might find out then?


----------



## Mrs Mel

Do you know your blood group?

If you have a negative group (ie mine is O-) then you need an injection at 28 weeks, to make sure all future pregnancies are safe.

It also means that after baby's born, they test their blood (in the cord) to see if you need another injection.


----------



## JCh

Ohhhhh, okay! Maybe this is why I don't know.... I think I'm a positive... like AB or something....


----------



## JessicaP

Hi how are you all? X


----------



## JCh

Not doing too bad. Finding I'm having LOTS of waking up at night.... Turned the bed and seem to be able to sleep a bit better without hips killing me - we'll see if that lasts...
Started feeling a bit nauseous yesterday, did do quite a bit around the house...

DH finally got to feel a hard kick - he always misses it when baby kicks and my tummy bounces - but he had his hand on it and was like WTF was that... LOL

Cannot wait to be off work as getting up so early in the am is getting harder and harder.... 

Went shopping on Sunday with my mom (we were supposed to go yesterday but she has been having some heart issues and needed to have an appointment for yesterday) Not sure how she's doing as she's got a monitor she's wearing for a couple days... Hope it's ok!


----------



## JessicaP

Hi Iv not been sleeping to well either! 

That's amazing about your DH! My DH felt a kick last week too as Iv not really felt baby a lot! 

I understand about things getting harder! 

Hope your mom is ok! 

Hope your feeling ok! X


----------



## JCh

I think she's still waiting for results on her monitor but hopefully it isn't something serious and easy enough to resolve.
I've got a cough/cold now - throat is killing me :( The frustrating part is I should be sleeping lots but I just wake with my hips killing me.... 
I've ordered a memory foam topper that should be here in about a week - praying it helps!
Maybe this means I won't be sick when baby is due.... 

How's everyone doing????


----------



## smallpeanut

Hello Ladies,

All well with me and LO. Had my 4d scan which was amazing!!! Shes Perfect...

hope everyone is healthy and doing well!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hello - how is everyone doing?

Smallpeanut, that's great about your scan!

I'm doing ok, getting more and more uncomfortable as I'm getting bigger. I do wonder what it's going to be like in another 9-10 weeks! At least I'm sleeping ok at the moment, I'm making the most of that!

How are all the bumps getting on?


----------



## JCh

I was just thinking this morning, wow, this is going to get even bigger about my bump! It seems crazy but kind of exciting... Been getting more huge movements happening lately (last couple weeks) but he seems to get insane every other day. Can't wait to be done work since I feel no motivation here and I'd really just like to relax and sleep more... I think I should be off by December 7th as my last day hopefully.... But we'll see. 
I've been LOVING milkshakes, made DH run out and buy icecream and oreos so I could throw them in a blender with some milk and make my own..... I could seriously have one a day but I'm trying to be good. 
Slowly getting the nursery more set up. Also pulled out a newborn diaper and a teddy bear to show DH how best to change a diaper since he doesn't have too much experience and feels a bit nervous. Newborn is so tiny! And hopefully baby isn't over 8 lbs and can use them....

How's everyone else?

Having a harder time sleeping? I am :(


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm getting quite big movements too, which is lovely!

I'm finding sleep is ok (when I'm not getting up for the loo, lol) but I think that's because I'm just so tired most of the time my body just needs sleep.

I'm finding work a bit of a struggle too, I'm finishing on 24th Dec, but planning to go down to part time at the end of Nov.


----------



## JCh

Mrs Mel said:


> I'm getting quite big movements too, which is lovely!
> 
> I'm finding sleep is ok (when I'm not getting up for the loo, lol) but I think that's because I'm just so tired most of the time my body just needs sleep.
> 
> I'm finding work a bit of a struggle too, I'm finishing on 24th Dec, but planning to go down to part time at the end of Nov.

Picking up my memory foam today! Probably have to air it out and hope we can use it not too long after :) FINALLY!
I try to stop drinking anything from about 2-3 hrs before bed time, seems to help quite a bit....


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all

It's nice to hear all about your growing bumps! My is growing too! I am feeling baby a bit more! 

I went to the midwife last week and my bump is measuring 2cm bigger than what it should be! But my chart takes into account I'm 5ft 3 but my husband is over 6ft! Maybe I just have a long baby! I have to go back in 2 weeks to get measured again! 

I love yogurts and milk at the minute!

A 4d scan sounds amazing! I wish we got to see our baby again before the big day! 

I'm finishing work on 21 December as its our holidays then! Can't wait to finish it's getting hard as I work in a school and on the go all the time! 

Hope to hear from you all soon x


----------



## Mrs Mel

We have the same height difference Jessica! I'm also 5"3 and hubby's just over 6ft.
I've always been expecting a long baby, although so far I seem to be measuring to the expected size.

Glad you're feeling more movement now :)

I can't believe it's nearly November! x


----------



## JCh

FINALLY have an appointment with the Prenatal Clinic I've been trying to get transfered to since August! Of course it's during work hours and I would have to wait another few weeks for a later time... We will see how this goes.... So glad to have something in the new area we live since I am NOT having my baby out in the other city.
Feeling like an elephant rolling over in bed.... 
Belly button still hasn't popped, REALLY hoping it stays in.... I am quite tall (nearly 5'9) so there is a bit more room hopefully :)


----------



## Mrs Mel

JCh said:


> FINALLY have an appointment with the Prenatal Clinic I've been trying to get transfered to since August! Of course it's during work hours and I would have to wait another few weeks for a later time... We will see how this goes.... So glad to have something in the new area we live since I am NOT having my baby out in the other city.
> Feeling like an elephant rolling over in bed....
> Belly button still hasn't popped, REALLY hoping it stays in.... I am quite tall (nearly 5'9) so there is a bit more room hopefully :)

Mine hasn't popped yet, but I think it's getting dangerously close!

Great news about your appointment!


----------



## JessicaP

Mrs Mel said:


> JCh said:
> 
> 
> FINALLY have an appointment with the Prenatal Clinic I've been trying to get transfered to since August! Of course it's during work hours and I would have to wait another few weeks for a later time... We will see how this goes.... So glad to have something in the new area we live since I am NOT having my baby out in the other city.
> Feeling like an elephant rolling over in bed....
> Belly button still hasn't popped, REALLY hoping it stays in.... I am quite tall (nearly 5'9) so there is a bit more room hopefully :)
> 
> Mine hasn't popped yet, but I think it's getting dangerously close!
> 
> Great news about your appointment!Click to expand...

Hi my belly button hasn't gone either!

I agree frwat news about your appointment! 

I have a terrible cold and cough i think baby is wondering what's going on! Im not sleeping and neither is my husband! 

Baby has been moving but utterly feels like twisting and my belly gets hard! Has anyone else had this? 

Hope your all ok! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Yes, I have exactly this! My stomach feels sometimes as though she / he is flipping around!
At times it is really hard (I guess this is when they are hard against it) and other times when they are buried much deeper inside, my bump feels quite soft.
I'd love a camera inside to see what she / he is up to! x


----------



## JCh

Had a scary day yesterday. Spent over 4 hrs in the hospital mat ward getting checked, tested and monitored. Had been up for 3 hrs and had barely felt much of anything except a couple very light flutters and also started to get menstral like cramps and lower back pain... I finally called the nurses hotline and of course they tell u worst case scenario of what could be going on and I was told to head to the hospital within the next hour... Left work, rushed in. Hooked up to monitors, bp, pelvic, swabs, blood work, urine tested.... They suspect a slight UTI or some dehydration.... 
Of course about an hour n a half to 2 hrs into monitoring babies hb he woke up and started moving like normal. They said they thought he was sleeping... Results were good and cervix is completely closed. 
Pretty scary stuff but very thankful to all the nurses/ OB that helped me out.

Crazy to see all the other full term ladies coming in with labor started.... Kinda nervous excited to get to that myself.....


----------



## Mrs Mel

Glad everything's ok, that does sound really scary.
They do scare us these babies, mine has days where they're a lot more active than others and it does make me nervous.


----------



## JCh

Well he does go through kind of an off and on schedule where he's crazy moving one day and then calm the next but yesterday was typically one of the crazy days or should have been..... Of course he got crazy much later than usual so after the day before being one of his quieter days, weird to have another one.... Yep, and I kept saying everything is going so well - stupid nurses hotline causing serious fear!


----------



## JessicaP

Im glad everything is ok! I think we will always worry about our babys! X


----------



## JCh

JessicaP said:


> Im glad everything is ok! I think we will always worry about our babys! X

Jujst wait until they're born, then it's worrying about keeping them alive and not dying of SIDS or something..... OMG, never ending......


----------



## JessicaP

Hi 

How is everyone? I cant believe Im 30 weeks only 10 weeks to go! x


----------



## Mrs Mel

It's crazy isn't it? And only 6 or 7 weeks until we're considered full term!

How are you feeling?

I'm good, had my first ante-natal appointment yesterday, which was really interesting :)

xx


----------



## JCh

Anyone elses pelvic bone hurt when they walk/ stand/ move? I'm hoping I can strengthen it by doing some pelvic tilts/ keegels since it hurts SO much :(
Other than that cannot believe we're getting down to the end.... I cannot wait to be off work. Trying to decide when to stop working - I'm thinking December 7th or 14th.... That's one month, one week and one day for the 14th.... OR one month tomorrow.... Seems more manageable! Let's hope I can make it until that time.....

When is everyone else taking off work?


----------



## smallpeanut

Glad to hear everyones ok!! my mat leave is 14th dec.. getting sooo excited now!!! xx


----------



## Mrs Mel

Mine is the 24th Dec, which I'm thinking might be leaving it a little late!
I'm planning to see how I feel nearer the time and maybe start it sooner if needed.

Really can't believe we're 2 months away now - it's so exciting! xx


----------



## JCh

My moms planned a shower for me for Nov 17th.... next weekend! Cannot believe it's nearly here :) :happydance:
Once I've done the shower I can start to work on organizing everything and getting any other essentials - Woo hoo!

Anyone had or having a shower soon?


----------



## Mrs Mel

We're not having one (they're not very common over here).

But I am planning on doing some shopping trips over the next few weekends, to start looking for Christmas presents and for some more bits and pieces for bub :)

x


----------



## JCh

Mrs Mel said:


> We're not having one (they're not very common over here).
> 
> But I am planning on doing some shopping trips over the next few weekends, to start looking for Christmas presents and for some more bits and pieces for bub :)
> 
> x

It's really too bad they aren't as common/ popular because it's so awesome to get together with all the women u know and open a whole bunch of gifts for baby - while having little appetizers/ dessert! Hopefully this little man gets lots of the essentials we need - it seriously helps so much! 
I think people need to start making it a new trend - it's awesome :)


----------



## smallpeanut

im having a shower!! My best friend and mum are sorting one out. Im so excited to have all my family and friends round to see the nursery. I wont see many of them for a good few months so will be lovely to catch up :)


----------



## JCh

Can't wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oooh, maybe the trend is starting over here :D

Has anyone starting thinking about their birth plan yet?


----------



## JCh

Started to write down a few of the things I'd like/ prefer... Haven't made a final draft or anything.... Still feels early - so I guess I should do it soon.....


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm the same really, I haven't written it all properly, but I've got a list of things which I want / don't want.

It's just nice and empowering that they actually ask us to write down our preferences, I think :) I had no idea before I get pregnant quite how much we were able to decide for ourselves!


----------



## JCh

This is great, obviously not necessarily going to go as planned BUT good to be able to tell them certain things. 
Back when my mom was having one of us they shot her up with Demerol and she was SUPER sick from it - nice to be able to say u don't want that or to be given anything without concent. Makes me feel more comfortable, my cousins wife who just had her baby in May was told to get in really weird positions all over the place, I'd prefer to not be humiliated by doing all that if possible....


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all

Hope you have fun at your baby shower! 

You are all a head of me thinking about your birth plans! Iv not a great couple of weeks. I have had a cough for four weeks now got told it was a virus. I had the flu and whopping cough injections in Tuesday and that night i felt terrible. Wednesday i couldn't get out of bed iv never felt so ill. Went back to the doctors they said i have never a chest infection and am on antibiotics. They said if i was pregnant i would of had an xray. They said its in the verge if numonia. I have to go back to the doctors next week. I feel 
A but better but im so tired and fed up if coughing. Just hope baby is ok! 

Hope your all ok! X


----------



## JCh

JessicaP said:


> Hi all
> 
> Hope you have fun at your baby shower!
> 
> You are all a head of me thinking about your birth plans! Iv not a great couple of weeks. I have had a cough for four weeks now got told it was a virus. I had the flu and whopping cough injections in Tuesday and that night i felt terrible. Wednesday i couldn't get out of bed iv never felt so ill. Went back to the doctors they said i have never a chest infection and am on antibiotics. They said if i was pregnant i would of had an xray. They said its in the verge if numonia. I have to go back to the doctors next week. I feel
> A but better but im so tired and fed up if coughing. Just hope baby is ok!
> 
> Hope your all ok! X

OMG! So sorry to hear ur struggling and sick :( Hopefully they can get everything treated quickly so you get some time to organize stuff - nothing worse than trying to do anything while sick.... :hugs:
I don't have a full birth plan, just a few basics.
You can look up online some basic tips for making one, even if all you record is no drugs given without concent and what u prefer for pain meds. I don't have a ton on the list yet...
Hope u feel better soon!


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all how are you? 

Just to let you know that iv been back to the doctors. I have more antibiotics. They said it could be pneumonia. If these don't work i have to go into hospital. 

Im feeling very fed up with everything! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh no, really sorry to hear this - last thing you need when you're pregnant.

I hope you get better really soon x


----------



## JCh

JessicaP said:


> Hi all how are you?
> 
> Just to let you know that iv been back to the doctors. I have more antibiotics. They said it could be pneumonia. If these don't work i have to go into hospital.
> 
> Im feeling very fed up with everything! X

Ohhh! That's terrible, lets hope these anti-b's do the trick and u can be back to funtioning before baby comes!

Had my baby shower this weekend, got so much stuff - filled my trunk to the brim and had to put a few things in the back seat! I cannot believe it.... Now to organize it all, it's taking up most of the space in the nursery....
Of course I requested 6 months+ since they don't use that many 0-3 or 3-6... I'll have to go through and organize by size.... Hopefully I can exchange some of the items. Also got given a few that are 18 months/ 24 months..... That's SO far away!

I will have to take some pics and send them when I finally get into organizing them.

Luckily I got given a few newborn size outfits - which will be great for the hospital :)


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all

I had to go back to the doctors and got referred to the labour ward. I was there 9 hours and had every test going. 

I have pneumonia and have yet another set of antibiotics. Thats three sets altogether. 

I have been signed off work as iv had alot of time off. 

I feel so fed up and game been so emotional and tearful. 

How are you all? X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh no Jessica, no wonder you're feeling fed up.

I hope that the anti-biotics start working soon and it clears up nice and quickly.

I'm ok thanks, just counting down the weeks really! x


----------



## JCh

Awww Jessica, that sucks but obviously it seems like the best option. Baby needs a healthy momma and this should help to accomplish that.
I'm honestly counting down the days to mat leave too (well I'm taking a few weeks vacation time before it starts....) CANNOT wait for Dec 14th!!!! No working through Xmas at all :) Woo hoo!

Also managed to get a bit of organizing done in the nursery.... Looks like I've got way too much 0-3,3,3-6 month clothing..... Hopefully people listen and only buy 6 months+ for any Xmas gifts.....


----------



## Mrs Mel

Dec 24th for me (with lots of days off in between) can't wait!

I washed all our baby clothes yesterday, we probably haven't got enough really, so I'll have to grab some more before Jan! It is harder being team yellow, there really isn't a lot of choice in the neutral clothes if you want to buy in advance!


----------



## JCh

I've noticed this too.... Seems to be much harder get get enough, although I do like the yellow/ neutral baby stuff - wish people would have bought more of it for my little man...


----------



## Mrs Mel

There are some very cute things out there! We've got a lot of white and grey at the moment. Think I'll get some yellows next, to make it all a bit more interesting!


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all

Iv been signed off work till Christmas as they can't give me anything else they said its got to go on its own. I feel bad as four weeks is along time but I need to get rid of it before baby comes. 

We are team yellow and have lots of cream and white clothes. Iv washed them all! Can't wait to buy some clothes when baby is here.

Hope your all ok! X


----------



## JCh

Wow, well sounds like u shoud be able to recoup before baby comes if you're off work. Some days I wish I was off already but then I just keep reminding myself I only have 3 weeks left. 
Also, last couple night my hips/ back have been in excrutiating pain again.... So painful :(

Feel better soon Jessica!


----------



## JessicaP

Hi how are you all? Im still feeling rough! I just want to feel better!

I went to see the midwife yesterday and iv got to have a scan as bump is measuring bigger again. Head is very low and is why its causing pain. Apart from that everything ok! Iv got my birthplan meet with her next week too X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Hi Jessica! Are you feeling any better at all?

My midwife told me we'd be discussing my birth plan in 2 weeks too - scary isn't it! x


----------



## JessicaP

Mrs Mel - i do then i start doing bits in the house and get very breathless. Midwife has said don't go back to work! 

I just wonder if she thinks baby might come early. We will have to see what happens at scan tomorrow. 

How are you? X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Let us know how you get on with the scan, maybe baby will come early, if you're measuring big?

I'm good thanks - I saw the midwife yesterday too and she said that baby is head down (although not yet engaged) and all is ok. Just can't believe our due dates are so soon! x


----------



## smallpeanut

Finish work next week! Argh so excited. Hope everyones ok, Jessica hope your feeling better soon :(


Not long left ladies. AAAARRGGHHH :D xxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I have 2 weeks left! And 5 weeks until due date! So exciting!! x


----------



## JCh

Hey Ladies, sorry I haven't been around. Came down with a cough/cold flu had a fever for a few days and have barely moved around other than from bed to couch... Went to OB Thursday, she wasn't concerned with checking me out... Went to family doc on Friday, he was apprehensive to give me antibiotics.... So over the weekend I started thinking I was getting an abscess in my tooth since all my teeth were in so much pain. Went back to doc AGAIN yesterday and apparently the tooth pain is a sign of a sinus infection - FINALLY on some Amoxicilin... HOPEFULLY this will finally make a difference!

Feel like I've fallen behind on getting things done since I can barely do much feeling so ill.... Hopefully by the end of the week I can whip through some of my to-do's...

Of course I may need to work a few extra days or week since I used 5 vacation days so far.... From being sick.... :( BOO! Not impressed at all!!!!


----------



## Mrs Mel

Oh no, there's too many poorly ladies around here for my liking! Hope you feel better soon so you can get on with the things you want to.

How are you getting on Jessica?

Sweet potatoes seem like a long time ago now, don't they? Now we're all melons! x


----------



## JCh

Mrs Mel said:


> Oh no, there's too many poorly ladies around here for my liking! Hope you feel better soon so you can get on with the things you want to.
> 
> How are you getting on Jessica?
> 
> Sweet potatoes seem like a long time ago now, don't they? Now we're all melons! x

I missed the switch to MELON!!!!! Damn being sick!

Yay, well that's exciting - been a melon a week without knowing it! 

Kinda nerve-wracking being 36 weeks - that makes this feel even more real and like it will happen quickly.... Full term in a week! OMG!


----------



## Mrs Mel

I know, I really can't believe it's a week until full term, it's absolutely crazy!


----------



## JCh

How have u been doing Mrs Mel?

On a quick funny note, they've added one of the new little article things "Your Newborn's Reflexes: What to Expect" - I swear the baby is wearing a toupee! OMG - SO funny
https://www.momtastic.com/parenting..._medium=referral&utm_campaign=crowdignite.com


----------



## Mrs Mel

I'm good thanks - feeling pretty big and uncomfortable at times and sometimes a bit faint. But apart from that I think I'm having quite a straight forward pregnancy. I've been very lucky really. Feeling more and more excited as the weeks are flying by!

Thanks for the link - unfortunately I can't view it at work! But will check it out later!


----------



## JessicaP

Hi all sorry iv not been around! I've been ill and had a glucose test and a growth scan saying baby was a big baby! 

I've also given birth to our gorgeous daughter Lucy Eve on 23 December 2012. She was born born at 36+6. She was three weeks and a day early. She was born at 03.27am. My waters broke at 10.30pm sat night I had only just finished packing our bags! She is perfect! She weighed 6lbs 61/2oz ( after them saying she was big!) we had an amazing Christmas present as we didn't expect her so early! 

Hope you are ok and all had a great Christmas and New Year! X


----------



## smallpeanut

Congrats!!!!!!!!!! How amazing, so can't wait for the arrival of our little girl xxxxx


----------



## JCh

Congrats Jessica!!!! That's awesome!
I've been busy lately and trying to get rest... Shouldnt been too much longer before more babies arrive!!!!


----------



## JessicaP

Good luck ladies with you being so close to your due dates! Can't wait to hear your stories! Can we stay in touch after you have had your little bundles! X


----------



## JCh

I'd love to stay in touch. U are all welcome to add me on www.facebook.com/jennchrystal

Last night before bed I had quite a bit of pink mixed with discharge, no contractions just a bit of cramps and then woke up with lots of chunks of plug - like snot but no blood at all. Apparently from what I read that means labor is usually within 24-48 hours.... We will see, doc already planning to do sweep on Friday (unless he comes first) so probably a baby by the weekend....


----------



## smallpeanut

Just to let you all know we had baby annabelle on the 4th jan at 39 weeks. Good luck ladies it's so worth it xxxx


----------



## JessicaP

Smallpeanut - Congratulations! Hope you and your little girl are ok! 

JCh - hope your ok and are not waiting to long! X


----------



## Mrs Mel

Congrats again smallpeanut!

How are the new Mums getting on? xx


----------



## smallpeanut

Im finding it harder then I ever thought lol. Annabelle doesn't like to sleep.. At all lol. Bless her, but she's so worth it :) she looks just like her daddy!!! Can't believe she's 11 days old today, where's the time gone! Hope everyone's ok xxxx


----------



## Mrs Mel

I can imagine that no amount of preparation can ever prepare you for the real thing!
I hope it gets a little easier for you :) xx


----------



## JessicaP

Mrs Mel- how are you? 

My story is exactly the same! Lucy sleeps in the day and is awake at night! She looks like her daddy! We have tried bathing her and that seemed to settle her. I can't believe it was Lucys due date 2 days ago! She is 24 days today! Where has the time gone! My husband has gone back to work today after holiday and paternity leave! Im worried about it all! Iv got health visitor coming this morning! 

Hope you are all ok! X


----------



## JessicaP

Hi how are you all? 

Lucy had her 8 week check and first injections! 
The doctor checked her first and the nurse was brilliant! She cried after she had it done! And bled alot! We have given her some calpol and lots of cuddles. She isnt happy and looks terrible! She has a bad cold and cough! x


----------



## smallpeanut

Hi Hun! 

Poor Lucy :( lots of cuddles needed lol. Annabelle has her jabs on the 5th, I'm dreading them :( she's much better at sleeping now lol intact, we're very lucky.. She only wakes up once!!!

Xxx


----------

